# Treestand concealment (cheap and easy)



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> No these are not homemade Jim Posten stabilizers. :grin:
> 
> They are 1" PVC pipe with 5/8" holes drilled with a spade bit staggered down the length of the pipe. You can paint the tubes if you want.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what they look like finished.


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I like your idea, I was going to drill pvc pipe and screw it to the stand but did not like the idea of drilling into my stands. You have helped me a great deal thanks for the post.


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

Very cool idea. Should work great for concealment.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

cool idea but why not just zip tie the branches right to the ladder stand and skip using the pvc pipe?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Take you some old artificial Christmas tree branches and insert them and also wrap your ladder, if you use a ladder stand, with them and you can clean them and make them scent free.


----------



## wbhinton (May 6, 2008)

I like this idea!

I have always hated how exposed I feel hangin on the side of a tree.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice Lou.
For lock-ons we wire-tie white oak or pine braches to the underside of the platform. Looks like a big bird nest! :teeth:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

goathollow said:


> cool idea but why not just zip tie the branches right to the ladder stand and skip using the pvc pipe?


I thought of that but this way, you put 2 zip-ties per tube and have various holes to stick the branches in.

Plus with most platforms its hard to get the angle you want it to stick up and stay position. Tried it in the past with no luck. This way you can whittle the branch to fit the PVC holes and hold them snuggly.

Plus this way the tube on the side of the platform does not take away any of your foot room either.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

BTW: Companies do make these holders for your stand along with fake branches. Once you see the prices, you will like this cheap alternative! :wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

that's a fine idea, i like it!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

After reading this earlier today I ended up making a couple of them after work in the shop. They work great and just in time we start hanging stands tommorw moring. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

RJPOUTDOORS said:


> After reading this earlier today I ended up making a couple of them after work in the shop. They work great and just in time we start hanging stands tommorw moring. Thanks for the tip.


Glad your putting it to use. As soon as I made my set I wanted to post it on here with a picture to give others an idea on a simple design that may help their hunt.

Have fun hanging stands!


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Good thinking*

I like it. Nice idea, I think I will give it a try.


----------



## djmbow (Jul 26, 2006)

I started using this concept a couple of years ago, because I wanted better background cover for some of my stands.

I use 2' sections of grey 2" PVC pipe similar to Lou, but I also drill a hole about two inches from each end that will accept a climbing peg.

When I'm standing on the platform of my stand, I screw two climbing pegs about 20" apart on each side of the tree behind me and then attach the PVC branch holders to the pegs.

I then gather up some fresh branches with leaves on them and place them in the PVC branch holder so that I now have a brushed in background and cannot be silhouetted against the sky.

It works great and the 2' sections of tubing are very light and fit right in my backpack along with the four climbing pegs (I use only the easy screw in Cranfords) when I go in the woods to set up a stand.

When all set up, it looks something like this:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I like that idea as well djm. I was wondering if you use full size steps or the smaller hooks for like accs? 

I use a camo net around my shooting rail of my ladder stand to break up my lower body and I may make some like above for my back, especially since the deer dont travel from my backside due to my house and horses/dogs. 

I have alot of trees that have been damaged from our massive ice storm this past winter. Most of them trees had there tops butchered and that makes for more siloettes now.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That is awesome Dan! Thanks for passing on your idea! I really like that!


----------



## gokartjon (Jul 9, 2006)

*It works*

I did the same thing, but use 1.5" pipe. Never thought about smaller pipe. I'll have to give it a try...


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I also have a bunch of 1/2 PEX water lines in 20ft sections. I may make me some small ground front blinds with them since they are flexible. But I will have to use mainly artificial branches due to the small diameter and holes that can be drilled in there.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*stand break-up*

Similair subject:
Has anyone ever use artificial vines, from craft stores, to help conceal there hang-on stands?? Any pictures?? The only issue I can see is if the leaves fall this will make them stand out more?! This is more to hide my stands from others on public ground.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I suggested that before. I dont have any pics but I plan on adding more when I can get to Michaels. I need to get some more bulky branches also.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Good Idea ..thanks for sharing


----------



## djmbow (Jul 26, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> I like that idea as well djm. I was wondering if you use full size steps or the smaller hooks for like accs?
> .


I use the full size Cranford steps, but I guess you could use the smaller ones if you wanted to................

I just never thought of it that's all. :smile:

Good idea!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah I was just thinking that they are lighter to carry and easier to start.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my ladder stand without cover and with cover.

Was able to do it today, was great, a light rain so all scent was washed away! 

As you can see, it will break up my profile while on stand. I can also adjust the branches too while on stand to close up the front opening.

Mounted the pipes to the platform with zip ties. Works awesome!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Where is the conceilment? It must work real good because I can't even see it.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

letsgobowhuntin said:


> Where is the conceilment? It must work real good because I can't even see it.


I painted the PVC black and zip tied it to the platform!  Did some pruning and put them in the holes. Even surprised me how good it work.

Doesn't have to be much, just enough to break up your outline.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is a picture taken from inside the birdnest looking down!


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Lou you sold me I'm drillin holes in pvc bet you could scew those into a box blind and do a great job of brushin it in


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

good idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice idea. I have been contemplating doing something similar with my API climber but have been too lazy  I was also looking into using the PMI brand but will try this one instead.


AdvanTimberLou said:


> No these are not homemade Jim Posten stabilizers. :grin:
> 
> They are 1" PVC pipe with 5/8" holes drilled with a spade bit staggered down the length of the pipe. You can paint the tubes if you want.
> 
> ...


You need to have a buddy to take a picture from the ground while you are in the stand so we have a better idea as to what we will look like while up there :thumbs_up


AdvanTimberLou said:


> Here is a picture taken from inside the birdnest looking down!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I use the fake vines and stuff that have the wire in it. Before seeing this thread I had taken wire and wraped a piece above me around the tree and a piece of wire below me seat. I then ran a piece of wire to each of the pieces of wire. I would then tie the fake vines and stuff on it which was okay however, once I saw how the pvc worked on stands I did the same for back cover.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*ttt*

Great idea! I will try it:smile:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Great idea:darkbeer:

My only worry is that when I moved the slightest bit, either drawing the bow or reaching for a call, I would hit and move one of the branches and draw attention to myself. This is the same reason I didnt like the limb hanger for the APA bows. I figured if the tree limb was small enough to hook the hanger on, it would move when I picked up the bow.

Still a good idea though!!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

bowaholic77 said:


> Great idea:darkbeer:
> 
> My only worry is that when I moved the slightest bit, either drawing the bow or reaching for a call, I would hit and move one of the branches and draw attention to myself. This is the same reason I didnt like the limb hanger for the APA bows. I figured if the tree limb was small enough to hook the hanger on, it would move when I picked up the bow.
> 
> Still a good idea though!!!!


When I see deer I usually stand up when they are looking elsewhere. Come fall, most of the leaves will probably be off the trees. Mainly I like that the branches are breaking up my outline against that tree.

If your up high enough in the tree, even a little branch movement should not get their attention.

Will see how it works, first time using this season. Last season it just seemed like I was just up there and felt cover would have helped conceal me better.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Jul 24, 2005)

If you can get your hands on a fake christmas tree. You could use the branchs and not have to worry about leaves falling off. PLus the branches can be bent to suit your needs. Just need a couple to break up your profile.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

TTT for great ideas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

OneShotOneKill said:


> If you can get your hands on a fake christmas tree. You could use the branchs and not have to worry about leaves falling off. PLus the branches can be bent to suit your needs. Just need a couple to break up your profile.


Garage sales are great places to find fake Christmas trees. I got a 7' for $3 and have enough branches to fix up at least three stands.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> No these are not homemade Jim Posten stabilizers. :grin:
> 
> They are 1" PVC pipe with 5/8" holes drilled with a spade bit staggered down the length of the pipe. You can paint the tubes if you want.
> 
> ...


What length do you cut the pipes at?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

BowmanPa said:


> What length do you cut the pipes at?


I think mine are 2' long. You can vary it in length, the biggest thing is what you have to work with, with your platform and to the tree.

2' long worked great for me.


*another tip: * Cut some extra branches and leave near your stand. When you do this, the leaves will stay on the cut off branches and you will have extra cover to use when the leaves start to fall off the trees around you.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

:bump: for an easy summer project!


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

the only thing i need to conceal them from is the P.O.S. the steal them!


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I'm gonna echo what alot of people here have said.

Good idea, and I'm gonna have to try it out, too.

As far as those artificial vines from stores...we've looked all around town here and have found many that we liked, but they were $7.99 for a 8 foot section. If you compare that cost to the cost of a stretch of PVC with holes drilled in it then zip-tieing branches and twigs to the PVC......the PVC is just much much cheaper. And I guess I really like the idea of using the branches and twigs because they won't have that store-bought smell.

Good luck this year everyone!!!


----------



## abster (Jan 7, 2006)

One thing to add when cutting branches for cover try and use oak that way the leaves stay on almost all year while others will fall off in a short amount of time.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

abster said:


> One thing to add when cutting branches for cover try and use oak that way the leaves stay on almost all year while others will fall off in a short amount of time.


I was just thinking the very same thing...beech will hold their leaves too


----------



## Nicky9 (Jun 14, 2007)

mountaindewdude said:


> Well, I'm gonna echo what alot of people here have said.
> 
> Good idea, and I'm gonna have to try it out, too.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post, but I wanted to comment toward the store bought branches. Yes they have a strong smell when leaving the craft store smelling of grandma's craft shop. All i did was burry the branches in a back of fresh hardwood mulch for a week. Made the branches smell like dirt. I then zip tied them to my treestand. They are still on there after 2 hunting seasons.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad you brought this thread back to life Nicky. :thumbs_up
I had forgotten all about doing this and really need to now that all the leaves have fallen.


----------



## Spined (Dec 28, 2010)

Great Idea.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sideways said:


> Glad you brought this thread back to life Nicky. :thumbs_up
> I had forgotten all about doing this and really need to now that all the leaves have fallen.


 I totally forgot about this too!


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread, but wouldn't it make more sense to make a rail with drilled holes big enough to accept tie-wraps, and then lash the branches on?

Sure, you'd go through some plastic that way, but it's not like they cost much and would prevent you from ever having a branch not fit.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Bump for the upcoming season!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet idea, new project!


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Thanx lou , will do this with my lock-ons . Like i needed anything else to do , lol .


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

pretty slick. just installed a sprinkler system at my house, now i know what to do with the scraps.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Old Xmas tree parts work great too.... and theyw ont rot or fall apart from killing them.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you bringing this to the top awesome idea. making some this week and attaching them this weekend..


----------



## Big DnTN (Mar 9, 2009)

You could zip tie them on a climber and use them the same way - cool idea! I will have to use this one.


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

goathollow said:


> cool idea but why not just zip tie the branches right to the ladder stand and skip using the pvc pipe?


Exactly, that is exactly what I do and it works great. Good for lock ons or ladders. Not difficult to position them so you don't step on the leaves and make noise, but something you will have to make sure doesn't become an issue.


----------



## ncorry (Mar 30, 2011)

I did this last year. Evidently, I don't have access to high quality zip ties. I used radiator hose/ clamps to secure to the front and sides of the climber. I used the same radiator clamps for holding my all-time favorite tree stand modification on- the folding gear pocket from honey hole inc. If you haven't heard of these or are like me and take too much crap into the stand with you, or have dropped something while trying to draw down, try googling for them. And no, I don't get a cut and am not affiliated.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

A few questions:

Why place the branches up at the platform? I would think that concealing the ladder would be more beneficial. Plus, concealing the ladder would hide the stand better from other hunters.
Using your idea, but with 8'-10' long PVC piping, & attaching these to the sides of the ladder would, imo, really conceal the ladder from both deer & other hunters as neither tend not to look up. What do you think?
My only concern would be any interference withthe use of a lifeline & sliding the Prussic knot up & down. Do you use a lifeline on the ladder stand?


----------



## tappedandtagged (Jan 18, 2011)

Ancient Archer.... Once deer get used to seeing the ladder, they won't pay attention to it so I dont see a reason to brush that in. I do see a reason to brush in the top to break up the human figure when in the tree.


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

Great idea. I'm hanging stands this weekend so it is perfect timing.


----------



## hansom (Aug 28, 2010)

nifty plan! its easier than attaching cactus


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

Bump...just because it's cool


----------



## deertick (May 18, 2010)

Just happen to have stands and climbing sticks out touching them up, great ideas the possibilities are endless and me with pvc aqnd tie wraps lying around.
Thanks


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

RJPOUTDOORS said:


> ...but did not like the idea of drilling into my stands...


Valid concern. Better hose clamps or "U"bolts.


----------



## zeke08 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a friend that uses old fake Christmas trees on his duck blind that he spray paints to make it multi-color and uses the PVC to hold the base an zip ties the upper portion oh and he uses camp dry on it so they last for numerous seasons no rotting or anything but this would be too much scent for the deer woods


----------



## SandMTarcher (Mar 22, 2009)

to the top great ideas all


----------



## missedabiggun (Jul 27, 2009)

OneShotOneKill said:


> If you can get your hands on a fake christmas tree. You could use the branchs and not have to worry about leaves falling off. PLus the branches can be bent to suit your needs. Just need a couple to break up your profile.


exactly what I did...used one that a friend was throwing away......


----------



## justintohunting (Feb 6, 2011)

could even make these longer and sit them on the ground to brush in a ground blind


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

For just a few more bucks you can visit the craft section in your local Walmart and pick up loads of plastic branches that folks usually use to decorate their homes/porches etc...for fall. The problem with the real branches is they die and you are left with a a giant squirrels nest. On the public land around here, you need to be more concerned with hiding your stand from other hunters than you do the deer. The pipe as an anchor along with $15-$20 worth or plastic/vinyl/silk (whatever) oak/maple branches from the hobby shop work wonders....

Joe


----------



## grhhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

I made something similar myself but will put some of these on my stands also. The ones I made were 1 in pipe cut in to 12 sections 2 in long. I drilled 2 holes in each piece of pipe and ran a rope through the drilled holes so I can tie them to tree above and below my stand and stick branches in the pipe to break up my outline and hide my stand some. I think I can ziptie pipe to the sides and front of my stand and make it almost like a blind just leave it open enuff shoot out of.


----------



## Deer time 27 (30 d ago)

BowmanPa said:


> Can't wait to see what they look like finished.


I also used PVC pipe to camo my ladder stand. Came out looking great.


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> No these are not homemade Jim Posten stabilizers. 😁
> 
> They are 1" PVC pipe with 5/8" holes drilled with a spade bit staggered down the length of the pipe. You can paint the tubes if you want.
> 
> ...


In Michigan your not supposed to cut branches.


----------



## Gmpatrick1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Great Idea! Thanks for sharing


----------

